# Just out of surgery. Need your help!



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got out of the first surgery of my life. Not happy. Stuck on couch for two weeks.

I need your help!

I want pictures and videos of you guys running the tools! Zooks boxes angles flushers all brands all types I wanna see your own inventions and ideas! I want pictures of your tools! See em clean see em dirty on the wall or in the case! Let's see your storage your rigs your trailers your garages! I love tools and storage and I need you to entertain me!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel for ya Mac, I have a few surgery's under my belt. Once, a broken ankle nocked me out of commission for 20 weeks! I wasn't happy the doctor wouldn't clear me to work or even drive. I found a way to work out at the gym and go fishing.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine wasn't anything fun like that. They had to go in there and remove some stuff that if left would "supposedly" kill me. Some sort of cancer something or other. I think they were just bored and wanted to see if I bled drywall dust or not. FYI I do not. Just lots of blood lol. But now I sit here on the couch holding the remote in one hand and my bazooka in the other just biding my time!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Heal up Quickly Macdry !!:thumbsup: Get well Soon Brother!!:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

santa is coming to town


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bet that gave you a bit of a fright Macdry, I had surgery on my shoulder in 04, It was dislocating from a rugby injury I got aged 14. I prob popped it 40 or so times, Then they operated and all good now. I thoroughly enjoyed the rest, I woke up from it knew I was done, Had 3 months off, I was very very stressed at the time so the break away from everything was great timing looking back now, Self employment can be rough when you start out to young and know nothing about running things. 

Enjoy your time off, I know the boredom can get to you but its a very rare chance to just kick back.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's some tools lad!
Get well soon:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is hoping for a speedy recovery Mac. Here are some pics I posted on another thread recently, I am away at the moment so I can't put up any new stuff.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah canza, I'll admit I shed 2 or 3 tears in fear that morning. But I agree I'm hoping the break will do me and my body some good!

Vanman holy crap buddy! That's awesome man! So many boxes!

That's a cool trailer never seen one like that before. Seems much easier to handle than the big bastards I sometimes tow around. I like it!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Better safe then daed. Get well soon best wishes. 

http://youtu.be/PhJWKYRpwAY


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Good luck on your recovery MacDry, so here's a project in my garage last spring.

I started with this.








The tape had cracked in many places.








So I set new tape with hot mud.








Then topped it.








Then skimmed it with hot mud.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

floated it with vinyl box mud.








then I skimmed the entire surface.








primed then painted.








Here's one from my first phase when I hung my cabinets I brought from my old house.








There's still one section left, but I need to spray insulation in the attic, because it get's real hot in the Summer.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr bright Star, that was some incredibly dramatic wall skimming. Intense. I laughed, I cried, full range of emotion  lol

Nice garage boss man. My old mans garage could use some love but he is pushin 80 sooooo he probably doesn't care anymore lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres a few more Macdry.

My trailers a bit like Gazs but not as well decked out and a little smaller, It works very well for me, That's an old pic, Different place and vehicle now but trailers still doing it with new signs, And a few other tool pics and two HVLP and two airless sprayers.

Wow your trailers looking great now Gaz, Good ideas there, Hows the new tandem trailer going?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

cazna said:


> Heres a few more Macdry. My trailers a bit like Gazs but not as well decked out and a little smaller, It works very well for me, That's an old pic, Different place and vehicle now but trailers still doing it with new signs, And a few other tool pics and two HVLP and two airless sprayers. Wow your trailers looking great now Gaz, Good ideas there, Hows the new tandem trailer going?


Same trailer more or less. We don't have those around here at all. Damn you got some toys too! I'm jealous. Is that the level 5 zook? Any good? What's the other zook in there?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This should entertain you Shane.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Same trailer more or less. We don't have those around here at all. Damn you got some toys too! I'm jealous. Is that the level 5 zook? Any good? What's the other zook in there?


Ive found the level 5 zook to be fine, All good, had it for 5 years or so, The other one is drywallmaster, Brand new I got not long ago but haven't had a chance to run it, Its got all the bells and whistles so looking forward to that, I had an old tt taper as well but sold that.

I have other bits and pieces lying about as well.

Moore, No matter how many times I see that pic of your truck I keep looking for the mouse................Surely theres one in there somewhere?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

cazna said:


> Moore, No matter how many times I see that pic of your truck I keep looking for the mouse................Surely theres one in there somewhere?


Isn't that it there.... In the coffee cup beside the thermos.... It's either a mouse or dirty underwear


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Isn't that it there.... In the coffee cup beside the thermos.... It's either a mouse or dirty underwear


There's no dirty underwear ! There Is A Thermos tho! I'll check on that.... :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Wow your trailers looking great now Gaz, Good ideas there, Hows the new tandem trailer going?


Thanks Caz, it is going great. It is not bad to move around either, just lower the jockey wheel and it will lift the rear wheels. Then you can spin it around like a single axle.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

There's a good game to play. We could all play i-spy in that pic of Moore's truck.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> There's a good game to play. We could all play i-spy in that pic of Moore's truck.


I take about 3-4 pics a year . I have plenty of Different ones !


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

moore said:


> I take about 3-4 pics a year . I have plenty of Different ones !


Haha! How many of those pics are of it clean?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Haha! How many of those pics are of it clean?


Since 08. 1


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

moore said:


> Since 08. 1


 haha holy crap


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Yeah canza, I'll admit I shed 2 or 3 tears in fear that morning. But I agree I'm hoping the break will do me and my body some good!
> 
> Vanman holy crap buddy! That's awesome man! So many boxes!
> 
> That's a cool trailer never seen one like that before. Seems much easier to handle than the big bastards I sometimes tow around. I like it!


Thanks:thumbsup:
I have even more now!!:blink: Wouldn't be so bad there is only 2 of us!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> There's a good game to play. We could all play i-spy in that pic of Moore's truck.


Holly sh*t that would keep the whole of DWT going for a year at least!


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Borrrrrredddddd.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Borrrrrredddddd.


Now might be a good time to try out Netflix if you haven't yet. I have spent the last three days watching sons of anarchy.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Now might be a good time to try out Netflix if you haven't yet. I have spent the last three days watching sons of anarchy.


I got it, week straight of "Lost". Weird show lol.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MacDry said:


> I got it, week straight of "Lost". Weird show lol.


 Have you watched Hell on Wheels?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Have you watched Hell on Wheels?


That's the one about the train tracks or something? Haven't yet no. Good?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MacDry said:


> That's the one about the train tracks or something? Haven't yet no. Good?


It is loosely based on the transcontinental railroad construction. I watched the 1st 3 seasons on Netflix, and season 4 I paid for on Amazon. I thought it was good. Netflix is great for going from beginning to end.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have Netflix, and will fully admit, I can lose myself in there if I find a good show.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah lost is cool. Confusing as watching a guy finish his beads with a 6" but still pretty cool. I'm ashamed to admit I've started watching once upon a time with the misses and some dance academy show in Australia lol. See how bored I am!? SEE?! Lol. I'll try that railroad one next


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I watch that "once upon a time" from time to time, it's not as fairy tale-ey as you might think. Look for a show called "white collar". "Fringe" is another good show. 

I personally find most shows aren't that great for the first few episodes, until the actors, actresses, writers fully get into the character.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

"Eureka" and "warehouse 13" are pretty good too. If you can't tell I'm a bit of a sci-fi guy.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I have Netflix, and will fully admit, I can lose myself in there if I find a good show.


My wife got into watching food documentaries on netflix, Now all we eat is organic food.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

My truck gets cleaned out once a month or so. Second pic is my secret weapon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> It is loosely based on the transcontinental railroad construction. I watched the 1st 3 seasons on Netflix, and season 4 I paid for on Amazon. I thought it was good. Netflix is great for going from beginning to end.


That Is good . I haven't seen the forth season.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A great watch ! http://www.zimbio.com/watch/2OPlUjS7lIJ/Mac/Mac


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Magic said:


> My truck gets cleaned out once a month or so. Second pic is my secret weapon


 lol you had some stuff in their there month. What the hell is that brush for?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fr8train said:


> "Eureka" and "warehouse 13" are pretty good too. If you can't tell I'm a bit of a sci-fi guy.


Hey Fr8, did you ever watch stargate sg1? I have all 10 seasons on dvd, one of the best shows ever.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes Gaz I have! I've seen all of SG1, Atlantis, and destiny.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good man, I reckon we would get along well. :yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm also a Star Trek fan. Actually, I'm a nerd/geek at heart!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Just get yourself a bone to chew.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

MacDry said:


> lol you had some stuff in their there month. What the hell is that brush for?


It's a mop


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

A few years back I was out in the hills and smacked into a tree at a pretty good rate of speed on my mountain bike and cracked my femur. I was laid up for a couple of months for the most part. I decided to buy a mandolin and teach myself to play bluegrass music. I thought it might be the best use of my time while I was laid up. Although some of the people that have listened to me play seem to disagree.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> A few years back I was out in the hills and smacked into a tree at a pretty good rate of speed on my mountain bike and cracked my femur. I was laid up for a couple of months for the most part. I decided to buy a mandolin and teach myself to play bluegrass music. I thought it might be the best use of my time while I was laid up. Although some of the people that have listened to me play seem to disagree.


 haha!


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Lost, fringe, hell on wheels, sons! Love them all. Try The Blacklist, I'm hooked.


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Here are some shots of a hundred year old pig I'm working on, and my new toy see if anyone can spot what's wrong, and will someone tell me how to rotate pics please, thank you


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sammy1979 said:


> Here are some shots of a hundred year old pig I'm working on, and my new toy see if anyone can spot what's wrong, and will someone tell me how to rotate pics please, thank you


You can rotate the pics before you upload them . 

Just click the pic . You will see the rotate thingys .


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

"see if anyone can spot what's wrong[/QUOTE]

There's a bead clincher on the floor??


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

But joint on window corner?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a fine finish to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Lmao, spot what's wrong with the new toy, ie festool vac. When the contractor doesn't want to remove the wood trim from around Window I will put joints as needed, :yes:. I've just now got them to understand the difference between using 8' and 12' footers


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Sammy1979 said:


> Lmao, spot what's wrong with the new toy, ie festool vac. When the contractor doesn't want to remove the wood trim from around Window I will put joints as needed, :yes:. I've just now got them to understand the difference between using 8' and 12' footers


 the GC put the trim on and made you slide board in behind....? If it ever cracks he can eat it then lol. You did what I would have done


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

MacDry said:


> the GC put the trim on and made you slide board in behind....? If it ever cracks he can eat it then lol. You did what I would have done


Well they didn't want to remove it( cased window) same goes for when they don't want to remove outlets/switches and wonder why I stick to my high prices! Or get this, let the hvac rats put the register grills on before the board has been replaced. I shouldn't complain they keep me busy. But complaining is so much fun.


----------

